# Laserdisc Pioneer cld-v2600 issue



## bdever (Feb 23, 2019)

I was given a pioneer cld-v2600 and some laserdisc's from a friend. I hooked it up to my TV using the RCA cables and loaded a disc in. Everything loads and the disc plays and i get great audio but no video output. Tried different cables and connections but still no video. Any ideas on what could be up with it?


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

No video output at all or do you see any menu screens before the disk plays.


----------



## bdever (Feb 23, 2019)

I see no video output what so ever.


----------



## netroamer (Apr 9, 2011)

Does your TV have a "yellow" composite input or are you hooking it up to the "Green" of a component input? If the later, you may need to change the setup in your TV. If you have a SVideo output and tv input...try that. I assume you have tried changing cables.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Do you have a different TV that you could test it on?


----------

